# Recovered from DP



## gamer3301 (Jan 21, 2008)

hi, i got dp after using cannabis and was a little freaked out for a couple months. I am glad to say now that I have completely recovered after about 6 months. When i first developed it i was scared shitless and thought that it wasn't going to go away and whatever but I was perscribed zoloft and I think that it may have helped me forget about it and just continue on living a normal life. I am now slowly decreasing my zoloft and will soon be off them.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats great news gamer!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

god bless gamer x


----------



## Adem (Jul 27, 2008)

gamer3301 said:


> hi, i got dp after using cannabis and was a little freaked out for a couple months. I am glad to say now that I have completely recovered after about 6 months. When i first developed it i was scared shitless and thought that it wasn't going to go away and whatever but I was perscribed zoloft and I think that it may have helped me forget about it and just continue on living a normal life. I am now slowly decreasing my zoloft and will soon be off them.


this is what I needed to hear, that its possible, thank you! same thing happened to me, started off from a panick attack on weed, its been 5 months since ive been suffering from Dp, couple weeks ago i started using Lexapro and i hope to God that it will go away, i notice some improvement in anxiety/depression so far but i still didnt get relief when it comes to mental clarity and seeing the world around me but hopefully the meds will help.


----------



## gamer3301 (Jan 21, 2008)

and it might seem weird considering it is what got me into this in the first place, but i continue to use cannabis almost everyday but now i can enjoy its effects and it helps me relax.


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

gamer3301 said:


> and it might seem weird considering it is what got me into this in the first place, but i continue to use cannabis almost everyday but now i can enjoy its effects and it helps me relax.


Are you sure you're 100% dp/dr free even when youre not high?


----------



## gamer3301 (Jan 21, 2008)

ya man, my dp was extremely bad when i had it and i came obsessive about this condition but I eventually just stopped going to this site and reading about it and a couple months later i could not notice it anymore so i am sure i am cured.


----------

